# is it just luck



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi im new to this thread hope u dont mind me joining i have ds from my 2nd ivf in 1998 i had slow dividing embryos with fragmentation but got bfp.Ihave since had 3 more cycles i shared my eggs all went well plenty of eggs 95 percent fertilisation each cycle i have had 10 or 12 eggs for myself and had 2  8 cell embies to go back on day 3 but still all bfn.Ireally thought we would have got there by now.We have 2 grade 2 8 cell embies frozen then its the end for us but i cant face saying that is it i keep thinking if we did it once surly it can happen again have any of u had multiple failures then got bfp and also do u think it is luck of the draw thanks gail xxxx ps the 3 egg share were at a differrent clinic to where i had ds


----------



## mojojo (May 3, 2006)

Hiya,

I can't give much technical advice I'm afraid but I think initially its down to the expertise of the clinic i.e getting the right level of drugs for you etc but once you get down to the embryo stage then I think luck does play a big part. I'm no expert but, personally, I think an embryo is either going to make it or it isn't regardless of its grade etc. I've been told that there have been lots of successful pregnancies from embryos with a low grade/ fragmentation and vice versa.

I didn't get my first bfp until my 3rd treatment.

There is always hope. Some ladies like to use complimentary therapies i.e. acupuncture etc to try to increase success rates so you could always have a look on the complimentaries therad and see if anything takes your fancy. Some people swear by this, others don't so its personal choice I guess. Personally, I will try anything once!!!

Sorry I can't be much help. I know the prospect of treatment can be daunting but you never know, your frosties might just be the ones! Take care and good luck, Jo x


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Gail,

Have you tried assisted hatching.  Not sure what age you are and I know they don't recommend it for women under a certain age (think it's 35) but it's worth a go.  At my clinic the deciding factor on AH is just before ET the size of the outer zona of the egg is measured and I think if it's over 15mm AH goes ahead.  On my last cycle when I was 29 my outer zona was 18mm which was pretty thick for my age so AH was carried out and luckily I got BFP and now have DD.

To be honest at the end of the day I think this whole thing is just a lottery and I don't know if any supplements/alternative therapies actually help towards getting a BFP, however if they make you feel better it can only be a good thing.

Good luck with your frosties.

Julie


----------

